# Crius Tank Coils and Wicking



## GreenyZA (11/4/16)

Hi peeps

I dont quite know where to post this but I think this will fit under this thread. 

I recently got the OBS Crius and while I'm still new to the coil building and wicking I eventually got the wicking right. 

I'm running dual claptons with an internal diameter of 2.5mm, I think 5 turns ( like a noob iIforgot to take pictures and I cannot remember now) ending up at 0.28 ohms. Currently running it at 40-45 watts. 

This is the third time , since I got the Crius I did the the wicking and for the first time I get a really smooth vape without popping and spitting. The vapour production is awesome and for the first time I get the flavour that is on par or even a bit better than on the FTV4 mini. 

I'm really blown away by this little RTA. I'm to scared to tinker with the wick to take a picture but i think what I did wrong previously is that I put too much cotton in the wicking holes and I put the cotton to tightly in the coil. 

I'll keep playing around with this tank but I'm in love with the Crius and I'm living the DIY element and the learning curve that goes along with it. It has a sence of achievment when you know you made the coil yourself and wicked it yourself and get awesome results like this.

I know to the pros out there, this might seem a little silly but I thought I'd share this with the beginners , like me, out there. 

Have a fantastic evening. After a long day at the office, I'm just going to sit here, reading everything I missed on the forum today, and blow some yummy clouds with the Crius.

Thank you for all the information and support on the forum. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

